# Maximum RG6 Cable Length



## vincentw56 (Jun 16, 2002)

What is the maximum cable length I can run from the dish to the non-powered multi-switch and then to the receiver? Thanks.

Vincent


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Typical recommendation is ~100 feet, but I've had no problems with runs as long as 200 feet. How far do you need to go?


----------



## Bill99 (Jan 1, 2004)

I have about 100' from dish to non-powered multi-switch. From multi-switch there is exactly 100' to one receiver and about 120' to another receiver. No problems and signal levels in the 90s.


----------



## Want1394 (Oct 4, 2001)

The length limitation has little to do with signal strength. With a non-powered switch, you are asking your receiver to power that LNB over 200+ feet of coax. I hope it's good quality coax (preferably copper) and you have no problems.


----------



## vincentw56 (Jun 16, 2002)

I plan on about 125 to 150 feet. I need to move the dish away from some trees. The trees where fine for about the last 10 years since I had the dish, but they are now causing me to have weak signals on some of the transponders. The channels like TLC, SciFi, etc. are not coming in anymore.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

You shouldn't have any problems at 150 feet. Just be sure to use high quality RG6QS coax.


----------



## rsblaski (Apr 17, 2003)

vincentw56 said:


> I plan on about 125 to 150 feet. I need to move the dish away from some trees. The trees where fine for about the last 10 years since I had the dish, but they are now causing me to have weak signals on some of the transponders. The channels like TLC, SciFi, etc. are not coming in anymore.


A chain saw would probably be an easier solution!


----------



## vincentw56 (Jun 16, 2002)

Wow, using a chainsaw? I never thought about that. I guess my neighbors and the place I rent from wouldn't mind that.


----------



## Matt9876 (Sep 1, 2001)

Just a temp install until the owner cut a tree and put in a pole for the DTV triple LNB dish with 4 outputs.

Ran a new RG-6 line 400 feet  across the ground to a barn and it worked with signal levels in the low 90s.


----------

